# Anlagendokumentation: Baumusterprüfung Atex



## AndreK (7 Januar 2008)

Also, wir haben hier einen Kunden, der möchte von uns, für alle Anlagenteile die in Atexzonen sind, die Baumusterprüfung.../Bescheinigung.
Da ich in der Kunden-Dokumentationsvorgabe darüber nichts finde und MIR nur bekannt ist das Dokumente: wie: Handbuch, Datenblatt, Konformitätserklärung, Atex-Beurteilung, Gefährdungsbeurteilung übergeben werden.

Ich frage mal hier, betrifft zwar eine ganze Anlage, vieleicht weiß es aber jemand oder hat einen Tipp für mich, ob es Pflicht ist Baumusterprüfbescheinigungen zu übergeben. Nicht einmal E+H bietet diese zum Download an.

Wäre für mich eine Menge Arbeit diese extra anzufordern... und selbst da werde ich die wohl kaum überall bekommen.


----------



## jabba (7 Januar 2008)

Nach meinem Kenntnistand.

Von allen Bauteilen muss nur die CE und die Atex-Bescheinigung geliefert werden.
Die Atex Bescheinung ersetzt die frühere Baumusterprüfung (PTB Bescheinigung).

Alle Atexbescheinígungen müßen den Geräten bei Auslieferung beiliegen.
Weiterhin sind eventuell noh von Schützen bzw Motorschutzschalter wie z.B. die von Siemens im Downloadbereich zu holen.


----------



## AndreK (7 Januar 2008)

*Ok, aber...*

kann diese Atex-Bescheinigung auch Bestandteil der Herstellerhandbuchs sein. Also einfach nur eine Angabe über zugelassene Zonen, Temperaturen, Zündklasse...
Habe auch Handbücher die einfach nur auf das Typenschild verweisen, dort wird wieder alles Angegeben.


----------



## jabba (7 Januar 2008)

Es ist immer eine Bescheinigung, ein Verweis reicht nicht aus.

Diese kann auch im Handbuch abgedruckt sein, z.B bei E+H,
das sieht dann aber aus wie eingescannt, da auch die Unterschrift dazu gehört.


----------



## AndreK (7 Januar 2008)

*Ok, danke...*

Diese Zettel sind natürlich vorhanden... wenn der Atex Hinweis in der Herstellererklärung reicht ist das i.O.


----------



## PeBi (8 Januar 2008)

Handelt es sich im Ex-Bereich noch zusätzlich um eigensichere Stromkreise, so muss zusätzlich noch der *Nachweis der Eigensicherheit* erbracht werden.
Dabei muss eine Berechnung vorgelegt werden, dass die sogenannten äusseren Kapazitäten und Induktivitäten der Feldgeräte (inkl. Kabel), die zulässigen Werte des jeweiligen Stromkreises nicht überschreiten.


----------



## AndreK (8 Januar 2008)

*Soweit geht es nicht...*

... wir liefern Maschinen-Anlagenteile + Sensorik die meist vom Kunden selber installiert wird. Meist muß ich "nur" das SPS Programm schreiben.

Die Anlagenteile (Aktivkohledosierung) liegen nach Empfehlungen des Produktlieferanten (Rheinbraun) nur im Staubex Zone 21 und 22.

Der Kunde ist aber mit seiner Dokumentation sehr penibel bzw. man kann besser sagen er hat sehr viele Extrawünsche.


----------



## marlob (8 Januar 2008)

Trotzdem kann es eigensichere Stromkreise geben.
Ich hab mal ein Beispielsheet von MTL angefügt, mit dem 
du die Eigensicherheit nachweisen kannst. Vielleicht kannst du
es ja mal gebrauchen


----------



## AndreK (8 Januar 2008)

*Klar, man weiß ja nie  Danke*

.............


----------



## Falcon4 (17 Januar 2008)

AndreK schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Der Kunde ist aber mit seiner Dokumentation sehr penibel bzw. man kann besser sagen er hat sehr viele Extrawünsche.


Und das aus gutem Grund! Der Betreiber hat nach BetrSichV ja das Explosionsschutzdokument anzufertigen und dafür benötigt er die Bescheinigungen. Geht auch alles ohne Ex-Schutzdoku solange die Aufsichtsbehörde stillhält und nichts passiert! Aber passiert etwas ..........
Mein noch Brötchengeber lässt mich noch sämtliche Betriebmittel aufnehmen die im entferntesten mit Ex irgendwo zu tun haben um das Ex-Dokument anzufertigen (was schon seit 2-3 JAhren fertig sein musste).

Ich kannalso euren Kunden verstehen, allerdings machen es die HErsteller ja auch nicht unbedingt so schwer siehe Dein Beispiel E+H. Die und andere machen auch ein paar Seminare dazu, sind auch interessant! Sollteste Deinen Chef mal zu überreden.


----------



## AndreK (18 Januar 2008)

*Das Seminar...*

... als "Befähigte Person im ExSchutz" ist anfang März .

Bin mal gespannt was da auf mich zukommt.

Gerade bei E+H war ich erstaunt das es für den z.B. FTE 30 keine Baumusterprüfung im Downloadbereich zu finden war!


----------

